# Faceplate Max Speed



## HBilly1022 (Dec 16, 2017)

Today I used my faceplate for the first time and note that there is a stamp on the perimeter that states max 900RPM. This is a 12 x 36 King lathe (Grizzly G4003 clone). I just got this lathe as a replacement for the first one I bought last year. I recall the last one had a 4 jaw chuck that was only rated for 1200 rpm but the lathe turns at 1500 rpm max. The new chucks with this lathe are rated at 3600 rpm for the 3 jaw and 2100 rpm for the 4 jaw. I find it very strange that the lathe comes with a faceplate that is only rated for 900 rpm when the machine runs up to 1500 rpm.

Does this seem normal or should I be contacting the manufacturer?

Edit, spelling fix.


----------



## richl (Dec 16, 2017)

On my pm1440gs, d1-5 spindle, 10" faceplate, the manual says the max speed is 1150 rpms,  the lathe will turn 1800 rpms.  So this may be the norm. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes, that seems about right.  It really depends on the design of the spindle tooling as to how fast it is safe to operate it (the material the spindle tool - chuck, faceplate - whatever, and how it is designed).  You can get some pretty big chucks that are rated for higher speeds, but they are going to cost more.

Granted that is not a very big lathe and a pretty slow spindle speed (my 15" has a top speed of 2000 rpm - I've seen lathes slightly larger than mine that run up to 2500.  The newer CNCs will have even higher spindle speeds).  I don't think it is a big deal, it would be unusual to need to run a face plate job even up to 900 rpm.

They probably saved a few dollars on supplying a lower priced faceplate (no doubt passing the saving on to you), recognizing that it is unlikely that you would really need to run at a high speed.

I don't run my larger spindle tools (10" 4 jaw, 14" 4 jaw, 12" face plate) at higher speeds.  I picked up an 8" 4 jaw - it is much more comfortable at higher speed.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Dec 16, 2017)

Faceplates are not designed for high centrifugal forces thus the speed de-rating.


----------



## HBilly1022 (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks guys. That's all I need to feel comfortable about it. 

With the setup I had today I couldn't run any faster than 220 rpm or the lathe would start shaking because of the imbalance.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Dec 16, 2017)

We use to bolt on counter balances to keep the shaking down


----------



## timmeh (Dec 17, 2017)

Perfectly normal.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Dec 17, 2017)

It also depends on whether the item mounted on the face plate is concentric to the spindle bore.
If not concentric, slower speeds are advised. The more non-concentric, the slower.


----------



## Cobra (Dec 17, 2017)

My experience with the faceplate on my G0750G has shown that I have a very hard time getting  things balanced well enough to spin and any speed even approaching 900.


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 17, 2017)

Most faceplates are cast iron which is not that hot in tension which is why the lower speed. I've been looking for a while for a bit of hollow bar or suitable plate big enough to make a balancing fixture,(D1-5 mount),that I can put in a vice so I can load horizontal and balance vertical.


----------



## BtoVin83 (Dec 17, 2017)

Large 4 jaw chucks have t slots cut in them and when facing drum flanges sometimes we would put a t-nut and bolt in the slot and tighten against the flange to keep the chatter down. My brother was cruising along on the 60" Tuda facing  a flange when the t-nut shot out of the chuck, went through a tool cabinet like a rifle shot.


----------

